# In the market for an Android device?



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

Check out this site: http://swappa.com/

I am by no means an affiliate of Swappa or anything like that, they didn't pay me to come advertise so please don't think I'm here to clutter up the forum. I have just found it to be an excellent trading post for all things Android but without the mess or potential for spam/creepers as Craigslist generally has.

That is all.


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

Great website! I brought my Thunderbolt from there, way better than dealing with people on ebay..


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

I am a Swappa supporter. I have sold a couple of devices there. The fees are nominal and the devices must meet certain criteria in order to be sold. I have purchased devices on eBay with mixed results. Swappa offers good quality gently used/new devices. Best part is you can trade if someone is willing rather then buy and sell. Personally I will not purchase another device on eBay again.


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

Yea, know a few people who used this. It's a pretty good system they got going on over there. Much preferred over say Craigslist.


----------



## jaydude28 (Jun 8, 2011)

Very good link.... I will be going here to buy my next Android device. Thanks!


----------

